# Best Vacuum Cleaner



## edno (Sep 3, 2015)

Hey I want to order online for a vacuum cleaner. Can you help me to choose which vacuum cleaner is better? Canister Vacuum Cleaner or the Panasonic Vacuum Cleaner from the VacMasters.com


----------



## edno (Sep 3, 2015)

the-vacmaster.ca


----------



## iamfromfrance (Sep 4, 2015)

Try Eureka or Panasonic. You can get through vacmaster


----------



## edno (Sep 3, 2015)

Thank you iamfromfrance


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

I like the Dyson range... they suck, in a good way.

They are also readily available in Canada.


----------



## OldPro (Feb 18, 2015)

I don't know why anyone would buy any other vacuum cleaner than the Dyson cordless range. Shop online for Dyson vacuum cleaners. Choose between upright, canister, handheld and cordless vacuums | Dyson Shop

My wife swears she will never again by tethered by an electrical cord on a vacuum. 

When she talked about buying one I was sceptical of their ability to do the job, seeing it as not much more than a 'dust buster' handheld. But she insisted she had done her research and they were quite able to do any job an upright or cannister cleaner could do.

After she bought a V6+, she used it on our living room rug and then used her previous upright on the rug. She did that because the upright had a function where a set of led lights indicated from red through green whether it was sucking up any more dirt or not. When she ran it over the rug after using the Dyson, the upright indicated there was no more dirt to be picked up.

Not being attached by an electrical cord is a huge benefit. With no loss of suction power, far lighter and easier to use, etc. the Dyson simply beats anything else hands down. Carry it upstairs? Vacuum a set of stairs? Vacuum your furniture? Vacuum your window curtains? The advantages are nearly endless.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

I've bought a couple of vacuum cleaners (canister from Miele, and one that was about $1,000 from Dyson). Must say the Dyson is slightly better, but in now way comparable to the 400 euro's canisters from Miele in Europe. :-(


----------

